# What is the best way to connect Hunter irrigation controller and lake submersible pump?



## AlPal (Mar 8, 2020)

Hello!

I am in the process of planning my irrigation system and hope to get some support from experts here. This is my first automatic system - have spent quite a lot of time recent days searching and reading info around this topic.

To start with, I have to say that Im actually writing from Sweden, so apologise in advance if you find my English kind of strange ))

Few words about planned setup. There is a lake, which is ca 60 m (200 ft) from my plot, with ca 9-10 m (30 ft) level difference between the lake and the plot (future lawn) surfaces. My plan is to use submersible pump (4 inch Pedrollo 4sr4/18, 2HP, three phase, 400V) in almost horizontal position. So the total length of the main PEM pipe (50 mm / 2 inch) gonna be ca 80-90 m (260-300 ft) till the valve box.

I will use MP Rotator nozzles in PRS40 spray bodies (pressure adjustable) with Hunters magnet valves and controller (haven't decided model yet)

To the question. How do I connect controller and pump?

Alt.1
Straight forward solution: pump-Hunter PSR53 - Hunter controller. Thus controller steers pump (start/stop) through Pump Start Relay. In this case Ill need some motor protection (dry run, overload, etc.), which I guess should be in between PSR and the pump, right? Have no idea what has to be chosen..

Alt.2
Connect pump to control box, f.ex. like this: Evolution-TRI/1 (also Pedrollo):
https://www.pratoerboso.com/en/control-panels/1300-pedrollo-evolution-tri-1-electronic-control-panel-for-three-phase.html
This one looks like has a good motor protection, if needed possibility to connect f.ex. pressure switch, etc. Also both pump and control box are from the same supplier - should match each other well, I assume.
But in this case (Alt.2), how do I connect Hunter controller and Pedrollo control box? Do I need anyway to have pump relay in between them? Or can I connect them directly? Like wire, going out from the controller, instead of pump relay to be connected to control box to pressure switch in, f.ex?

Does it work like this or is it a stupid idea? Don't have any experience in this area ))

In general I would like to avoid steering the pump with help of pressure - will be used for irrigation only. So would like pump to start/stop only when magnet valve opened/closed. Will try to split zones into as equal areas (flow wise) as possible, however they will not be exact. Expected flow will vary from 30 till 50 l/min (8-13 GPM), depending on zone.

What option is the best? Any other suggestions are more then welcome , as said - no experience with irrigation systems, this gonna be the first one.

And sorry for the long text, just wanted to explain the best I could. Hope some of you have managed to read it through )))


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't have experience with this setup. Check www.irrigationtutorials.com for better guidance.

I like the idea of the controller box. If it has a 24v input to turn it on, then you can connect the controller to it.


----------



## AlPal (Mar 8, 2020)

Thank you g-man for fast reply!
Not sure what voltage that control box's in is..
Bur if it's not 24v, then will it be the only option to add pump relay and wire its three phase out to three phase in of the control box?

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think so with a DC to AC relay.


----------

